# Wierd parasite on ramshorn snail.



## ciohiro (Sep 2, 2007)

Hi new to forums. The search features have been a great help but I couldn't find anything on my current concern. 

I recently noticed a small white hydra looking parasite growing on my snail that I saw after have enlarged my photo. I thought hydras were green? Is it safe or should I isolate my snail? Thanks in advance.


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

I've never seen a green hydra. The only ones I've ever seen were white. If it is a hydra you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## ciohiro (Sep 2, 2007)

I've seen a couple of pictures of green freshwater hydras after using google. Thanks for the quick reply. That makes me feel a little at ease.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

http://images.aquaria.net/invertebrates/coelcentrates/hydra/

My hydra were green. They're the color of whatever they eat.

Hydra are harmless to all but the smallest of baby fish.


----------



## ciohiro (Sep 2, 2007)

rs79, I think that is what is on my snail.

Second time trying to link photo. Fingers crossed.

http://profile.imageshack.us/user/ciohiro/images/detail/#218/img3026of9.jpg


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

Yes that's definitely a Hydra. No worries.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Some FW hydras are actually photosynthetic (the green ones). 

They trap small algae cells in their bodies and use the algae to make sugars that the hydra absorbs. They can also catch their own food. The green ones are particularly tough to get rid of since they don't really need dirty water to catch food from like the white ones need, only light.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

My green hydra came from a guy who kept killies. The tanks they were in at his place were quite dark and the hydra were orange from eating baby brine shrimp.

I guess they're omnivores


----------

